# The Black Oil Sunflower Seed



## HoneyintheHeart (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello, lovely forum attendees!!!

I can not express how excited I am...I got my first ladies on New Years Eve...it is the beginning of a long relationship.

I am wondering about introducing blackoil sunflower seeds during the latter half of pregnancy to their grain feed/keeping it as as a small but usual source of Vitamin E, Selenium and more.

Who is doing something of this sort? Good Idea/Bad Idea?

Nutritional RunDown forthe Black Oil Sunflower Seed:
General Nutrients:

Nutrient	Amount 
(per 1 lb)	Nutrient	Amount 
(per 1 lb)
Calories	2588.40	Protein	103.50 g
Carbohydrates	85.25 g	Fiber
(dietary)	47.74 g
Sugars	15.03 g	Fat	225.46 g
Water	24.38 g	Omega-3 
Fatty Acids	0.25 g
Omega-6 
Fatty Acids	148.40 g	Lysine	24.5 mg
Vitamins:

Vitamin	Amount 
(per 1 lb)	Vitamin	Amount 
(per 1 lb)
Vitamin A	222.48 IU	Thiamin	10.36 mg
Riboflavin	1.14 mg	Niacin	20.46 mg
Vitamin B6	3.54 mg	Vitamin C	6.32 mg
*Vitamin E	340.50 IU* Folate	1033.90 mcg
Vitamin K	12.25 mcg	Pantothenic Acid	30.69 mg
Minerals:

Mineral	Amount 
(per 1 lb)	Mineral	Amount 
(per 1 lb)
Calcium	527.43 mg	Copper	7.96 mg
Iron	30.82 mg	Magnesium	1609.57 mg
Manganese	9.22 mg	Phosphorus	3205.50 mg
Potassium	3132.75 mg	*Selenium	270.53 mcg*
Sodium	13.64 mg	Zinc	22.99 mg


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I used to, but the stuff is over a dollar a pound here, and alfalfa pellets are cheaper


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I always mix a 5lb bag into a 50lb bag of 18% goat feed, mine seem to do well with them.


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

I always have it available in the pregnant does food mix - so many benefits!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I feed it all year long to everybody. Just a small amount with each feeding but their coats just shine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I feed it all year aswell, I think My girls do very good on it! It has helped a little with one of my does dry skin!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

nubians2 said:


> I feed it all year long to everybody. Just a small amount with each feeding but their coats just shine.


Ditto to this :thumb:

P.S. our feed stores have the BOSS and it is sooo expensive! I found out that Walmart has it in the gardening isle--where the bird food is and it comes in a variety of bag sizes and very affordable there!! I think I get a 10lb bag for $7


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow 7$! I think I have to make a run to walmart!


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

I tried some on my does but they refused it. They just picked through the feed and left the SF seed. I put it out for the birds but none ever came so now I throw it down for my chickens and they eat every one.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I give them to our does during show season and they do great  They really seem to like them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've found the 5lb bags on sale at Save A Lot in the past, but they don't have them this year  I start giving them about 3 weeks before they have their babies, and try to give it to them until they wean. My goats LOVE them. I'll have to check Walmart out when we go to see what the prices are here. I won't be getting any until later this month <I try to buy them with my $$ so it's not something extra my husband can complain about coming from his pocket LOL>.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

we feed them as a treat to well all the livestock! all the goats love 'em, and the girls go nuts when they see a bag of them so we have to store them in the house.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been wondering about this myself :chin: . I sure do like all that vitamin E and selenium in the BOSS but the calciumhosphorus ratio scares me. It looks like about 1:6. Not sure if metabolic bone disease is very much of a concern in goats. I rehabilitate wildlife and feeding sunflower seeds (and other nut, even in small quantities) is one of the leading causes of MBD in baby squirrels and jays raised by inexperienced rehabbers  . Maybe I'm just being paranoid?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

newmama30+ said:


> we feed them as a treat to well all the livestock! all the goats love 'em, and the girls go nuts when they see a bag of them so we have to store them in the house.


 :ROFL:

Crazy goats! That is funny!!

I keep an open bag in my feed room and I just scoop some up and put it in w/the feed when I think about it. Usually They get some at least 3 or 4 times a week. Mine really like them!


----------

